# Help with Tamoxifen



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Unfortunately since putting our plans in place to come to Cyprus I have developed breast cancer . Although we are still coming, I now have to take Tamoxifen for five years and wondered if anyone knew if you could buy it over the counter and how much it costs (20mg tablets). I do not have anyone in the UK to collect from the chemist here and send it to me unfortunately. I am not of pension age so will not qualify for prescriptions through the general hospital.

any information would be great.

many thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You'll find drug prices here: Cyprus Drug Prices

although I can't guarantee the list being up to date. There are 2 types of tamoxifen listed.

I've never had any problem getting drugs over the counter without a prescription.

I'm sorry to hear of your illness and hope this information is of use to you.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Pete

Thanks for the reply that was very helpful. Glad to see that you recovered from your recent illness (I saw it posted on the forum). We are really looking forward to coming to Cyprus...just a small setback....but we are now back on track and moving at the end of October.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Thanks for the reply that was very helpful. Glad to see that you recovered from your recent illness (I saw it posted on the forum). We are really looking forward to coming to Cyprus...just a small setback....but we are now back on track and moving at the end of October.
> 
> Ann


The government has published a new list on this address

PHARMACEUTICAL SERVICES - Pharmaceutical Price List


Anders


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for that Anders.


----------

